# Quel carte graphique choisir en AGP Powermac G5 ?



## Damien. (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un powermac G5 et j'aimerai changer la carte graphique.

Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de la prendre en AGP

je n'ai trouver que la AGP 9600 256Mo et la 9800 128Mo.



Y en a t il d'autres ou pas ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2008)

Il existe des Nvidia 6600GT en AGP :hein: ​


----------



## quetzalk (20 Juin 2008)

en fouillant la question (je cherche, moi aussi...) j'en arrive à cette courte liste, en AGP compatible G5 et avec 256 mo de VRAM :

- X800XT : bien mais hors de prix
- 9600 pro : moyen (et chère) 
- 9800 pro : bruyante (ventilo) et pas excellente (?)
- 9650 : encore pire
- geforce 6800 GT et ultra : bien (mais pas pour l'écran 30" apparemment)

Bref pas évident, il y a peu d'offre en neuf comme en occase, sans compter la rage de voir les prix 7-8 fois plus cher que les équivalents pour PC (en général juste un firmware différent mais flashage délicat et aléatoire semble-t-il... ).

De plus les gammes sont peu lisibles (parfois une différence d'appellation à peine perceptible cache deux produits incomparables...), touffues, il y a 1000 options entre les ports, la techno interne, les priorités d'utilisation il est assez compliqué de s'y retrouver.
Pour en rajouter, je crois que la plupart des macusers ne changent pas leur carte graphique  ce qui fait très peu d'articles et de retours d'expérience sur le net :rateau: .

Si je me lance je vous raconterai... 

qzk


----------



## quetzalk (16 Juillet 2008)

personne qui puisse éclairer la lanterne graphique ? 

en cherchant encore notamment sur ebay on trouve pas mal de cartes compatibles mac (AGP toujours, hein) mais difficile d'avoir des comparatifs spécifiques mac ou des retours de vrais utilisateurs... :rateau:

merci d'av' !

qzk


----------

